
American 'killed in India by endangered Andamans tribe' - giis
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-46286215
======
z3phyr
He went to a quarantined area just to proselytize. These are endangered tribal
who have remained practically un-contacted for thousand of years.

As someone who is not very familiar with western religions, can anyone explain
the rational behind such acts?

~~~
celticninja
Its basically one of the most selfish things a religious person can do. They
spend their time trying to get people top believe in their god, so that they
benefit personally because it makes god happy with them. They don't help
people just to help them, there is an underlying reason which is the personal
benefit of the preacher. This guy was no different.

------
drdeadringer
> "It's a difficult case for the police," says Mr Bhaumik. "You can't even
> arrest the Sentinelese."

I'm interested in knowing how they word the "case closed" stamp on cases like
this. Is there a special corner case selection for things like this? "Reason,
Other: Sentinelese" or similar.

~~~
celticninja
Death by misadventure. (if we want to be polite about it)

~~~
blbviviv
"Self Defense" if the curious guy could have infected them.

------
worldexplorer
Major security lapse from Indian Navy and local authorities. Do such cases get
investigated as ‘national security lapse'?

